# Free MP3 Download: Igor Stravinsky conducts The Fire Bird: Ballet Suite in 1927



## bigshot

This was the first electrical recording of the Firebird. It was recorded in France and was released on Columbia in 1927. This recording is a bit hard to find. I was lucky enough to find a pristine blue wax pressing from which I made this transfer. Enjoy!

Igor Stravinsky and Orchestra
The Fire Bird: Ballet Suite (1927)
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/firebirdsuite1927.mp3


----------



## hello

So you own the original pressing? Amazing!


----------



## bigshot

Thanks for replying! I was worried that folks here on this forum were more interested in arguing about music than listening to it!

Yes, this was six sides. My copy is from around 1930. It's pressed on blue shellac. Columbia did that to mark records shipped during the depression. They had an agreement with their retailers that they couldn't return blue wax pressings as unsold. Blue Columbia records are quite rare today, because not many of them were made.


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> Thanks for replying! I was worried that folks here on this forum were more interested in arguing about music than listening to it!
> 
> Yes, this was six sides. My copy is from around 1930. It's pressed on blue shellac. Columbia did that to mark records shipped during the depression. They had an agreement with their retailers that they couldn't return blue wax pressings as unsold. Blue Columbia records are quite rare today, because not many of them were made.


My friend,you have made a darned good point.Since joining TC my actual listening has dropped away alarmingly ---the only consolation is that I've heard so much over so many years but this is an addictive pastime.


----------

